# exhaust question



## frost619 (Jan 4, 2004)

okay i have a question. a friend and i are having an argument, and i want to know if a down pipe is essential to an exhaust system. the argument is that new exhausts , especially for a turbo connect from the header to the exhaust pipe, eliminating the down pipe. can anyone hel pme?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

learn how a turbo works before asking retarded questions like this
www.howstuffworks.com search for "turbochargers"
btw, a downpipe is not necessarily essential.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You are confusing NA exaust systems with turbo exhaust systems. The down pipe or dump pipe is the piece that goes from the turbo exhaust housing. From factory this piece is divided in two (dump pipe and front pipe) but single piece aftermarket ones can be found.
For example the factory SR dump pipe is 2.5 inch. This small size increses boost fail at high rpm. By making this piece 3" or having 2.5 inch with a 1.75 inch wastegate pipe or screamer pipe (seperated tube for the wastegate) it will help keep boost up at higher RPM's. It also aids in overall exhaust velocity reducing lag and increasing power.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

:jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Sileighty said:


> :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:  :jawdrop:


 :wtf:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Was obviously dumbfounded by my awesome knowledge of useless shit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm.. i know some calculus stuff.. that is definately under the "useless shit" category


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

one of the stupidest threads. do guiness book of records have shit like this. by far, this could be the top three. 

and vspec, i stumbled upon howstuffworks.com awhile back, that shit has everything you need to know. and for the stupid ppl or those who are just learning, goto that site and keep your stupid questions to yourself.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

After reading the first post I was like :wtf: :dumbass: It made me go  . Then after reading Joel's reply I was like :jawdrop: !! Was that to many smilies?............You think it was to many smilies?...........Oh well, I'll lay off the smilies......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> and vspec, i stumbled upon howstuffworks.com awhile back, that shit has everything you need to know. and for the stupid ppl or those who are just learning, goto that site and keep your stupid questions to yourself.


i learned how a turbo/super charger works at howstuffworks.com


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i learned how a turbo/super charger works at howstuffworks.com


i learned bout superchargers and a few valves on that site, tho i read the turbocharger anyways and how an engine works, the more you read the more it's in your head. read read read :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c should link it in his sig for noobs


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so many gay questions these days


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Join Date: Jul 2003





JeffForSale said:


> Join Date: Jun 2003


noobs... like you?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you gotta stop doing shit like that. you dont even own a nissan, mr. too good for pistons. it dont matter that i joined after you, your just pissed about that bush vs. kerry thing. this sucks though, cuz now i have to wait 48hrs for a response.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 12, 2004)

hahah :loser:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Ouch, that hurt
at least my 240sx didn't get owned in the rain by a dog


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> Ouch, that hurt
> at least my 240sx didn't get owned in the rain by a dog


that's most likely because you dont have one. you probably dont even have a car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

actually he owns an SA22C.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Not really, I have to run 2 stroke motor oil so it feels more like I drive a lawnmower...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> Ouch, that hurt
> at least my 240sx didn't get owned in the rain by a dog


 atleast i wasnt born with a malformed brain. :dumbass:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Actually, it's an advantage that its 15% larger than yours.
That way I never get owned by a dog while driving.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you are useless on this site. i have not seen you say anything intelligent. ever. you wont get owned by a dog, because your going to kill yourself doing something stupid first. so just shutup unles you have so real information to contribute


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

woof woof :fluffy:

does anyone like you on this site? seems like no one really cares what YOU have to say. its ok though. i'm sure that dog you saved will be you friend. :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> woof woof :fluffy:
> 
> does anyone like you on this site? seems like no one really cares what YOU have to say. its ok though. i'm sure that dog you saved will be you friend. :loser:


yeah, well i bet your toothbrush doesn't glow in the dark!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL you guys knock it off before vspec goes crying to a MOD and you both het banned.....lets all drop this shit and drink some CORONA :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uhh..what's that supposeed to mean??








but really..get back on topic..RICHE NOW!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> uhh..what's that supposeed to mean??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wannabe mod


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha. he didnt come back today. whatever.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> haha. he didnt come back today. whatever.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

jeff. we were fighting, i think


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol you make it sound like u guys are boyfriends...lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> jeff. we were fighting, i think



Looks like you actually miss him......could it be....LOVE? :kiss: 

LOL... :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's a love hate relationship... they love to hate each other....

and i'm sure some of the higher up mods would love to ban... 

closing this thread... cause it is stupid.


----------

